
Ask HN: Paying bills while starting a company - zach417
I&#x27;m probably overthinking this, but how best do you pay your personal bills (i.e. rent, utilities, food, etc.) while starting a company?<p>In my mind, there are only a few options: (1) work part-time at another company, (2) work full-time at another company, (3) raise capital from investors and pay yourself, (4) mooch off family and friends.
======
simplehuman
I have done all the below for my companies:

* Have an earning spouse

* Save enough, so you can build and verify a prototype in 6-12 months.

* Build a prototype working late and weekends keeping your current job. When the time is right, quit.

------
robertpohl
Pro tip: apply for credit/load/cards when you don't really need it. You will
probably need the credit the last month before the investment is in the bank.

------
icedchai
Or 5) use your savings.

